# Onkyo A-9555 Integrated or Music Hall A25.2 Integrated amp?



## KLJTech

[size=11pt]The amp that I was using in my office system died (Acurus A-250) and I'm looking for an integrated amp that sounds good to take its place at least until I can find the time to replace the caps in the A-250. The speakers I use in the office are the B&W CDM 1NT's along with a Velodyne VA-1250X sub (so the low end has its own amp). [/size]
   
[size=11pt]I can get the Music Hall A25.2 at dealers cost and I've heard that it has a better mid-range and highs than did my Acurus but now I've heard some good things about this Onkyo A-9555 and that it WAS in Stereophile Recommended Components  "Class C." I see that it is no longer listed and i don't know if that is due to not reviewing it in a while or what.[/size]
   
[size=11pt]Does anyone know if this amp, is a good as some are saying? I haven't thought of Onkyo as good higher end gear since their Integra line. [/size]
   
[size=11pt]Any input on either of these amps would be great appreciated, I'm not looking to buy any other gear, if the Onkyo isn't what some are saying I'll be going with the Music Hall A25.2. [/size]
[size=11pt]Thank you ![/size]


----------



## KLJTech

Anyone one here ever hear either the Music Hall A25.2 or the Onkyo A-9555?


----------



## zotjen

I have the Onkyo and can testify that it's an excellent amp for the price. It also has a pretty good headphone jack. I haven't heard the Music Hall though so I can't compare the two.


----------



## KLJTech

I've only heard good things about the Onkyo and the "tube like" sound of its class "D" amp section. Can you tell me if it has any outputs for a sub?....be they Preamp or Sub outs? I would jump on this amp IF I still had the ability to run my sub.
   
  Thanks for the feedback.
  -Kevin


----------



## zotjen

It does have preamp outs but no sub outs. With any preamp outs though you do need to be careful, and as the manual indicates, any device you hook up to the preamp outs should have its own dedicated volume control.


----------



## KLJTech

It does have preamp outputs, I didn't know that, my Velodyne sub has it own volume control. I was also looking at the Music Hall A25.2 and they say that their Preamp output can be used as a sub output, I figured it was the same with any preamp out.
   
  I'm use to using a stand alone amp and preamp and my preamp has sub outputs and I would use the High Pass outputs (80Hz and above) from the preamp to the amp and that would feed my B&W CDM 1NT's and then the sub out would go to my sub which handled everything from 80 Hz on down. Now I'm looking for a nice little amp and will have to rethink how everything is hooked up. I've heard really good things about the Onkyo but wasn't sure if it had Tape outputs (for a headphone amp) or Preamp outs for my sub.
  Thanks for the info!


----------



## techenvy

i liked the onkyo but there is no balance, less to fiddle with, ive also heard it can compete with some top gear
   
   
  i currently use an 8511, when paired with a preamp is  nice sounding, but no  sub out   had for about 10 years and only had to replace the fuse.
   
  how many watt was the Music Hall?


----------



## soundboy

Quote: 





techenvy said:


> i currently use an 8511, when paired with a preamp is  nice sounding, but no  sub out   had for about 10 years and only had to replace the fuse.


 

 The latest version of Onkyo's 100 watts/channel stereo receiver, the TX-8555, has a sub output (X-over @ 80Hz, confirmed by Onkyo).  I previously had the TX-8511 and regret selling it when I "upgraded" to a Cambridge Audio A500 integrated amp.
   
  I wonder how the TX-8555 would compare to the Onkyo A-9555?  The A-9555 can be had for under $500.00 nowadays.
   
  Btw, Onkyo still has its Integra line, which is now called Integra Research.


----------



## KLJTech

The Music Hall A25.2 is 50 watts....very nice gear for the money.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

I have the Onkyo 9555 and have compared it to a few sub 500$ offerings like NAD and Cambrdige and it came out on top for me for its smooth presentation and sheer control.
   
  First things first. There are no pre outs whatsoever, I dont know what the other guy is seeing but the 9555 does not have PRE AMP out or SUB out. Only Speaker A and Speaker B and A+B. So if you must use a sub, you need to go speaker level.
   
  Secondly, the Onkyo 8 series line are receivers (I had one before) and are lower end consumer level amps and the 9555 is a significant step up. The 8 series is probably the best 200$ receiver money can buy along with the HK ones, but the 9555 is an integrated amp with some very focussed engineering designed to compete with 500-800$ integrateds from the big boys.
   
  Also, I havent heard the Music Hall but would once again give my highest recommendation for the Onkyo as it is one of the best decisions I made and I am not feeling the compulsion to upgrade my amp anymore since I got it.


----------



## zotjen

Quote: 





jilgiljongiljing said:


> First things first. There are no pre outs whatsoever, I dont know what the other guy is seeing but the 9555 does not have PRE AMP out or SUB out. Only Speaker A and Speaker B and A+B. So if you must use a sub, you need to go speaker level.


 

 Whoops! Sorry about that. I never said it had a sub out but I did misspeak about the preamp. I haven't actually bothered with the connections on my unit in over a year and just took a quick look through the manual. What it does say about the A-9555 is that it can be used as a power amp in conjunction with a preamp. I apologize if I mislead anyone.


----------



## MichealAngelo

I heard the music hall hall at a meet it was quite nice but I liked the tube amps that were there alot more especially an audiospace one I heard.


----------



## KLJTech

I'm holding off anyway, Music Hall has their A35.2 (80 watt) unit coming out late this month early next and I'm going to grab one of those. I have a buddy that's a dealer for Music Hall and will let me get one for cost.


----------



## Frank I

I compared the Onkyo  9555 to the Nad 315BB and found the Onkyo better. I ordered the Outlaw 2150 RR and the Outlaw stomped the Onkyo. I had all three amps in house at the same time. The Onkyo is less powerful than the Outlaw with less bass. With the Outlaw 2150 you get pre in and out a dedicated sub out with bass management a USB jack with a built in dac and more power. It was like buying a Mercedes compared to a Chevy. The Outlaw if it wasnt manufacturer direct would cost over 2K. It replaced a 10K front end I owned and its about 90 percent of that with better bass. Drives my Maggies without a bump and I cant clip it. The headphone amp is very very good and it also has a good tuner. I paid 500 on sale at Outlaw direct. Check it out.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

I've had my eye on the Outlaw for a while, but it has quite a few features I dont want. But pre-out, sub out is very useful indeed.
   
  Btw, the 9555 has a fantastic phono input if it matters. I sold my Cambridge phono amp after I got the 9555. Saved me some dough there.


----------



## koven

buy used = way more value/bang-for-buck
   
  something like this would be a much better choice imo
   
  http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?intatran&1282573185&/Primare-I21-


----------



## KLJTech

IF you were saying this to me (maybe not):
   
  That's a nice amp and I would buy used with no problem except two of the companies that I build audio cables for are able to buy at dealers cost and are willing to let me pick what I want and they'll grab it for me.
   
  I've only heard good things about the Primare I21 and I've heard that the Outlaw gear is good for the price as well. I'm glad to see that some companies (like Outlaw) are putting more effort into making good sounding receivers again.
   
  Take care.


----------



## ScuderiaHeadFi

Quote: 





kljtech said:


> I'm holding off anyway, Music Hall has their A35.2 (80 watt) unit coming out late this month early next and I'm going to grab one of those. I have a buddy that's a dealer for Music Hall and will let me get one for cost.


 

 Wow, will he let me get one for cost as well?  Even a little bit above cost...?
   
  We seem to be in a similar situation--I actually found this thread because I was looking for Head-Fi'er opinions on the Music Hall.  I was thinking of the a25.2, or maybe even the a50.2, and I was thinking of making my purchase in the next month.  Is the a35.2 just a compromise in current between the 25 and 50, or are there supposed to be more substantive differences?  Both integrateds were well-reviewed from what I could find, but those same reviews left me with the feeling like there was some real sonic potential in their products Music Hall had not fully exploited.


----------



## KLJTech

I emailed Music Hall about their A25.2 and using it with either my B&W CDM 1NT's (and sometimes my Magnepan 1.6's), both used along with my Velodyne sub and Roy Hall emailed me back and said the A25.2 would work just fine but I *should* wait for his new A35.2 (80 watt) integrated instead which will be out in a couple weeks.
   
  I emailed back and asked what improvements had been made to the unit other than the increase in power but then I never heard back. I can understand why he wouldn't want to compare units while there are still dealers with new A25.2's in stock. I believe that Audio Advisor has some A25.2's selling for $399 right now.....not sure if they're open box or not. I've heard the A25.2 with a pair of Epos M5 i's and it sounded very nice and the integrated never sounded as if it lacked for power.
   
  If I had to guess I'd bet that the new A35.2 will be a very nice unit but I ended up ordering a Parasound Halo A23 amp instead since it was my amp dying that had me in the market for a replacement of some type. I've always used a preamp and amp setup but I do like the idea of an integrated as long as I'm not giving up too much in the way sound quality. A friend of mine just bought the Rotel RA-1520 integrated and LOVES it....in fact he was trying to talk me into getting the RA-1520 as well (it as great reviews) but in the end I felt that I was better off with the Parasound for my setup.
   
*IF* I hasn't been able to get a great deal on the Parasound I would have gone with the Music Hall A35.2 as soon as it came out.
  Best of luck.,
  Kevin


----------

